# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Çfarë është kompjuteri dhe çfarë bën ai?

## ixnpeL

Cfare eshte nje kompjuter dhe cfare ben ai?


Kompjuter -paisje elektronike e programueshme, shpesh quhet dhe CPU(central processing unit), qe ben perpunimin e te dhenave (interpreton dhe ekzekuton instruksione: kryen veprime aritmetike,ben krahasime etj) dhe komunikon me paisjet suportuese si paisjet e input-it dhe output-it.

Sistemi kompjuterik - nje bashkesi elementesh qe perfshin kompjuterin vete dhe komponentet e tjere (paisjet suportuese) te cilet bejne te mundur qe kompjuteri te jete nje paisje e dobishme.

Paisjet suportuese jane paisje qe bejne te mundur qe kompjuteri te jete nje paisje e dobishme.

Paisjet input jane makina qe bejne te mundur furnizimin me materiale te kompjuterit.

Paisjet output makina qe perdoren per te pranuar materiale qe vijne nga kompjuteri.

Paisjet ruajtese dytesore jane paisje hardware-ike si drive-ri I CD ose I disketes qe furnizojne me te dhena ose programe CPU-ne.

Drive ndryshe quhet disk drive eshte nje mekanizem qe rrotullon nje disk ne menyre qe te lexohet prej tij ose te shkruhet ne te.

Ne disa nga paisjet ruajtese dytesore vendosen media input/output.(disketa, CD etj) 
Media Input/output jane objekte qe perdoren per te ruajtur materialet qe perpunohen nga kompjuteri dhe qe mund te perdoren nga kushdo . Shume nga keto objekte ruajne materiale ne formen machine-readable(e lexueshme nga makina), te cilen njeh dhe perpunon sistemi kompjuterik.
Forme machine-readable eshte cdo forme e paraqitjes se te dhenave ne menyre qe te lexohen nga makina ne rastin tone nga kompjuteri.
Kater funksione kryen nje sistem kompjuterik: input(hyrje te dhenash, instruksionesh), perpunim(I te dhenave ), output(shfaqja e rezultateve ) dhe ruajtja( e te dhenave , rezultateve ose programeve)
Perpunimi kryet nga kompjuteri vete,( shpesh quhet dhe CPU(central processing unit)).
Funksionet input dhe output kryhen nga paisjet suportuese(ndihmuese), paisjet input dhe paisjet output.
Materiali qe nje kompjuter merr si input eshte dy formesh: te dhena dhe programe
Te dhenat jane nje koleksion I paorganizuar faktesh qe vihen ne dispozicion te kompjuterit.

Programet jane instruksione qe I shpjegojne kompjuterit cfare te bej me keto fakte.
Duke u bazuar tek ata kompjuteri kryen nje veprim te caktuar. 
Programet duhet te shkruhen ne gjuhe programimi qe kompjuteri ti kuptoje.

Gjuhe Programimi quhet nje bashkesi rregullash qe perdoren per te shkruar programe.

Ne gjuhen kompjuterike te dhenat qe perpunohen dhe kthehen ne nje forme te perdorshme quhen Informacion.

Perpunim informacioni quhen operacionet kompjuterike qe transformojne te dhenat ne nje informacion te perdorshem.

Funksioni I ruajtjes kryhet nga memorja. Ne sistemin kompjuterik kemi dy tipe memorjesh : Memorja kryesore(Primary memory), shpesh quhet memorja e brendshme, ne te shumten e rasteve ndodhet ne te njejtin pjese te sistemit kompjuterik
ku qendron kompjuteri(CPU) ne njesine e sistemit.
Ajo mban programet dhe te dhenat qe sistemi po perpunon momentalisht.
System unit(njesia e sistemit) eshte kutia kryesore e sistemit kompjuterik ku ndodhen CPU, Memorja kryesore dhe paisje te tjera si paisjet e memorjes dytesore.

Memorja dytesore(e jashtme) mban te dhenat dhe programet e tjere. Ne sisteme te medhenj kompjuterik memorja dytesore ndodhet ne nje paisje tjeter hardware, por ne sisteme te vogla ndodhen ne njesine sistem.


Me fjalen hardware I referohemi makinave ,paisjeve fizike, qe perbejne nje sistem kompjuterik, si CPU, paisjet input dhe output, si dhe paisja per memorjen dytesore.
Me software I referohemi programeve te kompjuterit.

Nje permbledhje e shkurter per hardware

Te gjithe sistemet kompjuterike konsistojne ne kombinime te kompjuterave , memorjeve kryesore dhe paisjeve suportuese. Kompjuteri dhe memorja kryesore qendrojne ne te njejten paisje hardwarike qe quhet system unit. Paisjet suportuese jane paisjet input 
paisjet Output dhe paisjet ruajtese dytesore.

Paisjet suportuese kosiderohen si paisje periferike ose paisje ndihmuese. Paisjet mund te jene online(te gatshme per te komunikuar me CPU) ose offline(jo te gatshme per te komunikuar me CPU) ne nje moment te caktuar kohe.

Paisje ruajtese dytesore jane drive-ri hard-disk, drive-ri floppy(disketes) etj te cilet perdorin perkatesisht si media input/output hard disqe, disketa etj.


Organizimi I te dhenave per sistemet kompjuterik. 

Te dhenat zakonisht organizohen ne fusha, rekorde, skedare dhe database.

Nje fushe eshte nje koleksion karakteresh ( si psh numrash, shkronjash te alfabetit ose simboleve speciale ) qe paraqesin nje tip te vetem te dhenash. 

Nje rekord eshte nje koleksion fushash qe lidhen me njera tjetren.

Nje skedar eshte nje koleksion rekordesh qe lidhen me njeri tjetrin.

Database eshte nje koleksion te dhenash te shperndara ne skedare ,pra eshte nje bashkesi skedaresh qe kane lidhje me njeri tjetrin 
Shembull.

Nje permbledhje e shkurter mbi software.
Software ndahen ne dy kategori : Aplikacionet software dhe sistemet software.
Aplikacionet software jane programe te cilet kryejne punen qe kerkojne njerezit te beje nje sistem kompjuterik. Ata kryejne detyra si llogaritja e interesit te llogarive bankare,
Llogaritja e faturave, krijimi I dokumentave etj. Shembull Word eshte ndertuar per te krijuar dokumente ai eshte nje aplikacion. 

Sistemet software jane porgrame qe ekzekutohen ne background dhe qe lejojne aplikacionet software te ekzekutohen normalisht ne nje bashkesi paisjesh hardware.
Pjesa me e rendesishme e sistemeve software eshte sistemi I shfrytezimit .(O.S) qe eshte nje bashkesi programesh kontrolli qe mbikqyrin(supervizojne) punen esistemit kompjuterik. O.S ben te mundur:
-Kompjuteri te manaxhoje aktivitetet dhe burimet e tij -Ekzekutimin e programeve 
-Komunikimin me userat.

Perpunimi I informacionit

Sistemi kompjuterik transformon te dhenat ne informacion. Ky transformim quhet perpunimi i informacionit. Disa nga detyrat me te zakonshme qe kryhen gjate perpunimit te informacionit jane :
Selektimi ,permbledhja,rradhitja,modifikimi,gjetja e informacionit 

Selektimi ka te beje me marrjen nga skedaret vetem te atyre fushave ose rekordeve qe plotesojne nje kriter(kusht te caktuar)

Permbledhja konsiston ne reduktimin e nje sasie te dhenash ne nje forme te manaxhueshme.

Rradhitja vendos te dhenat ne nje sekuence te caktuar si p.sh. ne renditje alfabetike.

Gjetja e informacionit ose query lejojne userat te gjene informacion nga nje database.

Modifikimi konsiston ne ndryshimin e te dhenave ne nje skedar (duke korigjuar te dhenat apo shtuar dicka ) dhe reflektimin e informacionit te ri . 

Qellimi I nje sistemi kompjuterik eshte qe te marrim rezultate (informacionet ) qe na duhen pasi fusim te dhenat.(Kjo eshte nje menyre teper e shpejte ne krahasim me punen njerezore pa pasur sistemin kompjuterik )

Njerezit qe u duhet outputi(informacioni) qe sistemi kompjuterik prodhon quhen 
End users. Shume persona ndihmojne ne nxjerrjen e informacionit per end user at.

Jane analistet, programuesit dhe mirembajtesit esistemit.

----------

